# Male Congo Tetra Looks Like Bubba Gump



## DarlingAngelis (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey there!


This is not an emergency post so I didn't feel that it belonged in the hospital thread.

Honestly, I find it kind of amusing actually, and hopefully not harmful to the little guy. As the title has let you know by now, my male Congo Tetra looks like Bubba Gump from Forrest Gump (the movie). His upper lip (if it can be called that on a fish) has receded and his bottom "lip" has protruded so far that it really looks like a fat lip!

If you view the photo, you will see this fish who once was a normal looking and glorious Congo that is now the cute and adorable big "lipped" fish in my tank 

If by chance you know what would cause this, please let me know. None of the other tank mates have had this occur however so I'm assuming it must be specific to this particular fish. He is about 2 years old now.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a yellow lab cichlid with the same lip/chin, we call him Jay Leno. I was told it was caused by inbreeding, he was like this when I got him in a bunch of juviniles a few years ago.


----------

